# Blue metallic X koi pair



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

What would be the outcome...found a female I liked that would match up good to male except colorXD. So if I did get said female and bred to my import koi what would be the outcome?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I hear that certain koi are not actually marbles but operate around a different set of genes.
What does your koi look like? 1 color, 2, or 3?
What colors does your metallic possess? Black/blond, blue/green/steel, red/orange/yellow? All these things will influence your progeny.

If your koi is just a marble, then I would expect multicolored marbles.
But if your koi is a true koi type, you might get a mostly multicolored (non-marbles) and a few koi (apparently the genes are partial dominant)

But this is all guess work. I would encourage you to find out personally and I'm interested in the outcomes myself--I've never seen anyone attempt this cross, and I would like to incorporate koi patterns into my project, if it is possible.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

He's 2 or 3 depending on how to would consider it... Black orange and white, female I haven't bought yet but I am seriously looking at. She is more of a turquoise metallic


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

White, meaning dragon scale white or cellophane? If the latter, you might end up with all blue bettas with various red and black washes. Reason being is that blue is completely absent in the male while completely covering the female. There could be a chance that the koi pattern will dominate and the blue might show up only on the black. Again, all guess work. Please do this cross.


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

That would certainly make some interesting fry... Now I'm very interested in what would be the outcome!


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmm sounds like a good try for me. I also found a purple dragonscale I liked and I have another male that is a purple orange pink multi ( I think not sure what to call) woul this be a good pair ?
Here's a picture of him








And a picture of the koi


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice! So you got that one! That fleck of blue on the male might play an interesting role, shows that he has blue after all. 

Have no idea what multis will produce since I am not familiar with their layer composition.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok thanks... Contacted breeder... Fingers crossed female isnt already sold


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

oh my gosh great news:welldone:he had both females i wanted still...so theb lue one is mine..will post log when i breed..man ill have four fish coming in around the same time both my males and my females


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

The girls got here today... But the blue female has red wash.She didn't have it in the video. Could this be part of being stressed or did I luck out and her get the red after I got her


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't wait 2 see the outcome of this pairing!! They r GORGEOUS boys.... I didn't even kno they came in that color pattern at all!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

KodaBear said:


> The girls got here today... But the blue female has red wash.She didn't have it in the video. Could this be part of being stressed or did I luck out and her get the red after I got her


check with the breeder again. possible chance that it could have been the wrong fish. or, if the fish is young, the wash started being expressed over time? hope you get down to the bottom of this.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Here she is , please excuse the stress stripes/greeness the flash on my camera made her look green and I just got her out of the bag


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

It's the right fish alright,her wash is visible when in natural where she has a purpleish hue,LEDs make her look blue and fluorescents make her look turquoise. After checking the red wash isn't visible in anything but natural lighting. Humph she just has to be complicated XD


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm still gonna try the pair. I know the wash will complicate things but oh well she's still a pretty girl and I think still would have some interesting crosses.does anyone else think her anal fin is long though? Or am I just going crazy


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

hard to tell when she isnt doing the full spread. looks alright to me


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got a male like him a couple of weeks ago, the koi male. My Grumpy could be his brother. I also purchased a female sibling and hope to start breeding in a couple of weeks. I haven't a clue what i am going to get.


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

His nameless sister


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see the outcome =)


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh wow they could be brothers... Did you get yours from storybettas too? I might be interested in a female if one turns out to be a koi


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Either way... I think koi pattern is very pretty. I am so eager to see the outcome of both spawns! I'd luv 2 get my hands on a male & female from either of u (maybe even both, if my hubby lets me,lol)


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

YES  I love my Grumpy Fish. The female is recovering from bloat but should be ok to breed in a week or two. I will put you in my friends list. Maybe we can trade some fry. We can keep a family album..HAHA.. My male does not have the large flowing fins of other bettas but i love the colors and the shorter fins, well proportioned, make him a better swimmer.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

I know right... I love my ohm to death but he seems to strugle alot more swimming wise than my delta boys,plus I think there unique coloring a make up for what they have lacked in fin size lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I know I definetly be into both spawns  I've been looking for a unique breeding pair for awhile


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

cathayvet said:


> YES  I love my Grumpy Fish. The female is recovering from bloat but should be ok to breed in a week or two. I will put you in my friends list. Maybe we can trade some fry. We can keep a family album..HAHA.. My male does not have the large flowing fins of other bettas but i love the colors and the shorter fins, well proportioned, make him a better swimmer.


Definitely sounds like a plan!! I am a bit confused with my male "Black Copper" CT at moment tho... He's changing up on me pretty drastically, lol... I posted a new thread (Betta Chat) on his 'phase?' So hopefully someone can help me figure him out! I've added new pics 2 his album, and honestly, if I didn't know better, I would think he was a completely different fish!!


----------

